# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Πρόβλημα σε evaporator κλιματιστικού αυτοκινήτου.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πρίν  λίγες  μέρες  πήγα  το  αυτοκίνητο  renault clio 1,2 16V MOD 2005για  συμπλήρωση  φρέον  στο  κλιματιστικό  και  μου  είπαν  ότι  έχει  διαρροή  το evaporator  ρωτησαν  αλλά  δεν  υπάρχει  πουθενά,  το  συγκεκριμένο  αυτοκίνητο  φοράει  το DENSO  τούρκικο  και  δεν  υπάρχει  πουθενά  όσο  και  αν  έψαξα  αντιπροσωπεία  δεν  ρώτησα  γιατί  μου  είπαν  ότι  το  δίνει  μαζί  με  ανεμιστήρα  κ.λ.π.  και  ίσως  φτάνει  κανα χιλιάρικο,  στις  μάντρες  απόσυρσης  δεν  βρήκα  το  συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο.

 Σκέφτηκα  και  τη  κόλληση  αλλα΄ μου  είπαν  (στο συνεργείο)  ότι  είναι  πολύ  δουλειά  να μπεί  και  να  βγεί  και αν  δεν  πετύχει  τζαμπα  τα  λεφτά, κάτι  τέτοιο  είναι  
https://www.kritos.gr/exaeriotis-ac-nissens-92215  αλλά  και  αυτοί  δεν  έχουν,  μπορεί  κάποιος  να  μου  δώσει  καμιά  ιδέα?  καλοκαίρι γαρ.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

επικοινώνησε μαζί τους.

http://auto-test.com.gr/

----------


## stauros772000

του 2005 οχημα και να τρυπησε βαπορετα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο,εκτος και αν το επνιγες σε χημικα καθαριστικα καθε χρονο.σε καθε περιπτωση,αν εχει θεμα διαρροης η βαπορετα στο σωμα,και οχι στις ενωσεις,μην την επισκευασεις,διοτι στον χωρο που ειναι,δεν μπορεις να βαζεις και να βγαζεις....βγαλετην και αν δεν βρισκεις την ιδια,πηγαινε να σου κανουν μια σε ιδιες διαστασεις......

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά  ευχαριστώ  πολύ  για  τις απαντήσεις  η εβαπορέτα  προφανώς  τρύπησε  επειδή  το  σημείο είχε  γεμίσει σκουπίδια  και  δεν  έβγαζε  τα  νερά  που κατασκευάζουν  τέτοια πράγματα  και  αν  γίνει  θα  είναι  αξιόπιστη?

----------


## ezizu

Ρίξε μια ματιά αν σου κάνει το παρακάτω:

https://www.onparts.gr/renault/clio-...dev23001-denso

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά  έψαξα  αλλά  δεν  βρίσκεται  πουθενά  μόνο  εδώ  https://www.antallaktikaexartimata.g...tis.html#10343   δεν  μπορώ  να  καταλάβω  το  τρόπο  συναλλαγής  και  αν  είναι  αξιόπιστος  πωλητής.

----------


## lepouras

https://www.antallaktikaexartimata.gr/etaireia.html

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά ξαναφέρνω  το  θέμα  να πω  τελικά  τι  έγινε  το  συνεργείο  μου  είπε  ότι  δεν  έκανε  η  εβαπορέτα ΄(ισως με δούλευε)ές που  είχε  παραγγείλει  και  κόλλησε  τη  τρύπια,  το  κλιματιστικό  το  έχω  βάλει  κανα  δύο  φορές  και  φαίνεται  να  δουλεύει  θα  μπορούσα  με  κάποιο  μανόμετρο  να  μετράω  τη  πίεση (απο  τη βαλβίδα ελέγχου)  και  να καταλάβω  αν  υπάρχει  διαρροή.

----------


## stauros772000

η βαπορετα αν δεν ειναι ακριβως για το συγκεκριμενο οχημα,θελει πατεντες,και προφανως ο μαστορας εχει δουλεια και δεν θελει να ασχοληθει με πατεντες.δεν χρειαζεται να βαζεις μανομετρα(διοτι ειναι εξτρα συνδεσεις που αυξανουν την πιθανοτητα διαροων.....μπορεις να βαλεις απο τα θερμομετρα που εχουν και καλωδιο εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας,και αυτο να το βαλεις μεσα στον κεντρικο αεραγωγο.η συνηθης θερμοκρασια εξοδου αερα φτανει γρηγορα τους 5-7 βαθμους,και κανα 2-3 λεπτα αργοτερα φτανει και τους 3-4 βαθμους,με ανακυκλωση,με εξωτερικη 35(τουλαχιστον στο δικο μου).αν δεις οτι ζοριζεται να φτασει τους 5-7 και δεν πιανει καθολου τους 3-4,ωρα για συμπληρωση φρεον.......

----------


## 744

Θύμιο μην το παιδεύεις πολύ με μετρήσεις. Αν στα πρώτα 2-3 λεπτά δεν νιώθεις σοβαρή πτώση της θερμοκρασίας, τότε μόνο ψάξτο.

Αυτή τη ρημάδα την εβαπορέ(τα) πως την καθαρίζει κανείς? Αν βγάλεις το φίλτρο αέρα, ο χώρος είναι ελάχιστος και μόνο σε περιορισμένα σημεία μπορεί κανείς να ψεκάσει. Από την λειτουργία του φαίνεται ότι έχει μπίχλα που δεν μπορεί να απομακρυνθεί.

Επιπλέον αν και ρελέ, βεντιλατέρ ψυγείου και πιέσεις είναι ΟΚ, σε στάση η θερμοκρασία του αέρα ανεβαίνει (συχνά, όχι πάντα). Δεν βρήκαμε γιατί (στο συνεργείο). Καμια ιδέα?

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ρελαντί σημαίνει λίγες στροφές ο συμπιεστής.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> η βαπορετα αν δεν ειναι ακριβως για το συγκεκριμενο οχημα,θελει πατεντες,και προφανως ο μαστορας εχει δουλεια και δεν θελει να ασχοληθει με πατεντες.δεν χρειαζεται να βαζεις μανομετρα(διοτι ειναι εξτρα συνδεσεις που αυξανουν την πιθανοτητα διαροων.....μπορεις να βαλεις απο τα θερμομετρα που εχουν και καλωδιο εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας,και αυτο να το βαλεις μεσα στον κεντρικο αεραγωγο.η συνηθης θερμοκρασια εξοδου αερα φτανει γρηγορα τους 5-7 βαθμους,και κανα 2-3 λεπτα αργοτερα φτανει και τους 3-4 βαθμους,με ανακυκλωση,με εξωτερικη 35(τουλαχιστον στο δικο μου).αν δεις οτι ζοριζεται να φτασει τους 5-7 και δεν πιανει καθολου τους 3-4,ωρα για συμπληρωση φρεον.......



 -Προφανώς  κάτι  τέτοιο  συμβαίνει  με  το  συνεργείο  Σταύρο  καλή  η  ιδέα  με  το  θερμόμετρο  με  τη  πρώτη  ευκαιρία  θα  το  κάνω.

----------


## stauros772000

> Θύμιο μην το παιδεύεις πολύ με μετρήσεις. Αν στα πρώτα 2-3 λεπτά δεν νιώθεις σοβαρή πτώση της θερμοκρασίας, τότε μόνο ψάξτο.
> 
> Αυτή τη ρημάδα την εβαπορέ(τα) πως την καθαρίζει κανείς? Αν βγάλεις το φίλτρο αέρα, ο χώρος είναι ελάχιστος και μόνο σε περιορισμένα σημεία μπορεί κανείς να ψεκάσει. Από την λειτουργία του φαίνεται ότι έχει μπίχλα που δεν μπορεί να απομακρυνθεί.
> 
> Επιπλέον αν και ρελέ, βεντιλατέρ ψυγείου και πιέσεις είναι ΟΚ, σε στάση η θερμοκρασία του αέρα ανεβαίνει (συχνά, όχι πάντα). Δεν βρήκαμε γιατί (στο συνεργείο). Καμια ιδέα?



σωστο καθαρισμο βαπορετας κανεις μονο οταν την εχεις εκτος οχηματος.και εκει,μονο με πλυστικο και οχι χημικα.μεσα στο κουτι τις μπορεις να κανεις εναν τυπικο καθαρισμο με μικρη τρυπα στο κουτι απο την πλευρα του οδγου,κι εισαγωγη ειδικου σουληνακιου που δεν υπαρχει και σηκωνει πατεντα,και αμολας νερο με πιεση απο την βρυση,και οτι καθαρισει.μετα το πνιγεις και στον αφρο και τουλαχιστον για ενα ετος δεν θα εχεις θεμα με μυρωδιες......οσο για την θερμοκρασια που ανεβοκατεβαινει,κατι διακοπτει την λειτουργια του κομπρεσορα ....την αντισταση στον ανεμνηστηρα την ελεγξες?αν καει,ανεβαζει θερμοκρασιες και πιεσεις και κοβει τον κομπρεσορα ....

----------


## 744

Απορώ γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι έτοιμο για καθαρισμό με αρκετό νερό.

Πατέντα σκεφτόμουν να κάνω με βάση παλιό φίλτρο αέρα που θα έχει αρκετά σωληνάκια με μικρής διατομής τρύπες για να ψεκάζει νερό στην εβαπορέτα.

Κάτι τέτοιο αν υπήρχε έτοιμο, θα έκανε καλή δουλειά στο καθάρισμά της.

Σχετικά με το ρελαντί, δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι.

----------

